# Problem upgrading SVR2000 with two WD3200AAJB drives



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I purchased a PTVupgrade Universal Upgrade CD version 10. The CD has mfstools 2.0. I want to upgrade the existing hardrive in my SVR2000 with two WD3200AAJB drives (320 GB each).

I restored the image to one of the WD3200AAJB drives successfully. Then used mfstools "add" to add the second WD3200AAJB drive. After adding the second drive, mfstools reported over 700 hours (I forget the exact number), so I figured the upgrade was successful.

However, when I put the new drives in the SVR2000 and power up, it is stuck on "Your Recorder is starting up, Please wait a moment." This message stayed like this for 30 minutes so I figured it wasn't working.

My original drive works fine so I know there is no problem with the SVR200 hardware (cables, power supply, etc.). And I doubled checked the jumper settings on the WD3200AAJB drives. My only thought is that for some reason the WD3200AAJB isn't compatible with SVR2000. Is anyone using WD3200AAJB drives with an SVR2000?

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you & happy holidays,
Lloyd


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> I purchased a PTVupgrade Universal Upgrade CD version 10. The CD has mfstools 2.0. I want to upgrade the existing hardrive in my SVR2000 with two WD3200AAJB drives (320 GB each).
> 
> I restored the image to one of the WD3200AAJB drives successfully. Then used mfstools "add" to add the second WD3200AAJB drive. After adding the second drive, mfstools reported over 700 hours (I forget the exact number), so I figured the upgrade was successful.
> 
> ...


Did you ever run "copykern" to patch the kernel to handle drives bigger than 127 GB or 137 GB or whatever the number is, depending on how you measure GBs, i.e., did you ever install the "LBA48 aware" patch?


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

What is the "LBA48 aware" patch and how do I get it? I never heard of that one. However, I did use "copykern". 

I have two backup files: (1) the original image and (2) a hacked image with copykern. I know my images are good because I am able to restore both on a 160GB hard drive.

I also tried to restore each new hard drive separate but neither worked. It's unlikely both drives are bad. Plus, the restore says it was "successful".

I'm really thinking the WD3200AAJB is incompatible with the SVR2000. I was hoping someone could confirm my suspicion or tell me they are using this specific drive in an SVR2000.

Any other ideas?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry.

Ignore this post.

I'll be back when my brain and eyes are working again.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> What is the "LBA48 aware" patch and how do I get it? I never heard of that one. However, I did use "copykern".
> 
> I have two backup files: (1) the original image and (2) a hacked image with copykern. I know my images are good because I am able to restore both on a 160GB hard drive.
> 
> ...


copykern installs the LBA48 aware patch.

(technically it's more like an LBA 32 or 36, but it still gets you over the limitation of the previous LBA28 limit of the stock kernel)

By way of experiment, go to this old post

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6228202#post6228202

and download the image from the link in that post.

Install it on one of those WD drives (when you use the mfs tools command restore or mfsrestore---I'm more familiar with the MFS Live CD version---do not, repeat do not, use the "p" option. Series 1 TiVos do not need the partition arrangement changed from stock.)

Do a proper shutdown of the computer.

Then reboot.

Then use copykern on the image you just installed.

Then reboot and use mfsinfo to see if the drive reports properly.

Then shut down the computer and test the drive by itself in the TiVo.

Report back.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> I purchased a PTVupgrade Universal Upgrade CD version 10. The CD has mfstools 2.0. I want to upgrade the existing hardrive in my SVR2000 with two WD3200AAJB drives (320 GB each).
> 
> I restored the image to one of the WD3200AAJB drives successfully. Then used mfstools "add" to add the second WD3200AAJB drive. After adding the second drive, mfstools reported over 700 hours (I forget the exact number), so I figured the upgrade was successful.
> 
> ...


That "Your recorder is starting up" screen is apparently on the motherboard, the "wait a few more minutes" one that (one hopes) follows it seems to be on the hard drive, so if it comes up you know it had at least limited success accessing the drive. (I've seen circumstances where it got to the second screen but then spontaneously rebooted.)

Looking through some old threads it seems others have had difficulty using that drive (and its 500 GB sibling) in Series 1 machines, but no one seems to know why (they're not new enough to have the "intellipark" problem some of the WD Green drives do).

(I've got a pair of 160GB Seagate drives which won't work together in an S1. They'll work fine as the only drive or as either drive with a WD or a Maxtor as the other one, but together it just ain't happenin')

If you want to go with a single large SATA (or even two of them), read through this thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

to see what drives others have been successful with in an S1.

Go to newegg and search "Rosewill RC-A-SATA-IDE SATA to IDE Adapter" (I can't seem to insert a working link in this post for some reason).

It's the least expensive I know of which will work in an S1 (many which will work in S2s won't work in an S1).


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I downloaded the image from the thread link you provided and copied it to my FAT32 drive.

With one new drive connected as hdc, I booted from the PTV Upgrade CD and chose the lba48 option.

Then I entered the following commands:

_mkdir /dos
mount /dev/hdd1 /dos
cd mfstools-2.0
mfstool restore -s 127 -zxi /dos/tivoimage-svr2000-v3.0-30hour-20080428.bak /dev/hdc
Starting restore
Uncompressed backup size: 819 megabytes
Restore 819 of 819 megabytes (100.00%) (87.93% compression)
Cleaning up restore. Please wait a moment.
Restore done!
Adding pair /dev/hdc14-/dev/hdd15
New estimated standalone size: 366 hours (336 more)
umount -a_
restarted PC and successfully executed "copykern"

restarted again and executed mstools info:

_cd /mfstools-2.0
mfstool info /dev/hdc

MFS volume set for /dev/hdc
The MFS volume set contains 6 partitions
/dev/hdc10 
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdc11
MFS Partition Size: 11915MiB
/dev/hdc12
MFS Partition Size: 256MiB
/dev/hdc13
MFS Partition Size: 15746MiB
/dev/hdc14
MFS Partition Size: 0MiB
/dev/hdc15
MFS Partition Size: 276552MiB
Total MFS volume size: 304725MiB
Estimated hours in a standalone TiVio: 366
This MFS volume may be expanded 3 more times_

When I put the drive in the Tivo it gets stuck on "Your recorder is starting up. Please wait a moment..." just like before

Do you think the drive is incompatible with the SVR2000? It appears that way to me.

thoughts?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> I downloaded the image from the thread link you provided and copied it to my FAT32 drive.
> 
> With one new drive connected as hdc, I booted from the PTV Upgrade CD and chose the lba48 option.
> 
> ...


That's a 30 hour image. Do you have another hard drive, 30 GB or larger, that you can test it on to make sure that your TiVo is able to access any hard drive at all?

(if you could do the telnet into the TiVo's serial port thing at boot you could possibly learn something that way)

(If you use any drive other than a Quantum *do not* use qunlock on it, use diskutil if you need to unlock it if it shows up in BIOS as 9 or 10 GB)


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a 120GB which I restored from my original image, not the one I downloaded today, and that works fine.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> I have a 120GB which I restored from my original image, not the one I downloaded today, and that works fine.


Let me be sure I understand.

You used the PTVupgrade Universal Upgrade CD version 10 to do a restore of your original image to one of those WD 320s?

Did the Sony have a 30GB drive in it to begin with?

Do you still have that drive?

Does it still work in the Sony?

Did you have that WD jumpered as master, not cable select, when connected to the computer for the "restore"?

Allow me to suggest that you download and burn a copy of the MFS Live CD (v1.4 is still the most recent, I believe) to have on hand for future experimentation.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

unitron said:


> Let me be sure I understand.
> 
> You used the PTVupgrade Universal Upgrade CD version 10 to do a restore of your original image to one of those WD 320s?
> 
> ...


Yes, I used the PTVupgrade Universal Upgrade CD version 10 to restore my original image to BOTH WD 320s. I tried them paired and separately (single drive). Everything I tried said "successful" but when I put the drives in the Tivo, it hangs.

Yes, the original drive in my Sony SVR2000 was 30GB.

Yes, the original drive works fine. My other 120GB drive also works fine.

I had the drives jumpered correctly for all restores. I never tried cable select. From what I read, everyone says to stay away from cable select.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Did it work?: yes!

TiVo Model: series1 Sony SVR2000

Hard drive model: WD10EAVS ($75, free shipping, from ServerSupply)

Adapter retail name: ROSEWILL|RC-A-SATA-IDE R ($15 + $2 shipping from Newegg)

Purchased from / Price: $92 for both

Chipset on the adapter: Marvell 88SA8052


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

I just found out today that the WD5000AAKB, basically the 500GB version of the 320's Lloyd tried, also doesn't seem to work in Series 1 standalones.

Other than that it's a nice drive and works in a Series 2 double tuner just fine.

The retail box version's model number is WD5000JBRTL.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Unitron,

Unfortunately, after a few months, my refurbished WD10EAVS died (seek errors). WD offered to upgrade it to a new WD10EAXS for $50.

The restore to WD10EAXS reported "success", but it did not work in the Tivo.
After numerous failed attempts with different configurations including jumper settings, I paired it with a 120GB drive. The 120GB set as A drive and WD10EAXS as B. The restore was successful and it appears to work in the Tivo. However, the SVR2000 reports "0 hrs, 30 min" recording capacity in system information.

Seeing no other option, I decided to test the dual drives. I successfully recorded two 23:55 hr recordings with best quality. I figure, if I can record 100 hrs, the Tivo is actually using both drives and the system information is incorrect.

What do you think of my situation?

Also, do you know how many hours of SD video Tivo should be able to record with a 120GB drive?

Thank you,
Lloyd


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Both the WD3200AAJB and the WD5000AAKB are Caviar Blue drives, and won't work in a Series 1 (see the Caviar Blue thread).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> Unitron,
> 
> Unfortunately, after a few months, my refurbished WD10EAVS died (seek errors). WD offered to upgrade it to a new WD10EAXS for $50.
> 
> ...


When you "restored" to that new WD, did you use the image from post #14 in the "need an image, don't PM me" thread?

If so, did you then remember to run "copykern" on it?


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Unitron,

Thank you for replying.

I actually restored from a working single drive. I used the directions from post #1 in "Success - Upgrade to 1 TB with recordings". My working drive didn't have any recordings.

Here are the steps from that post:

*backup -qTao - /dev/hdc | restore -s500 -i - /dev/hda /dev/hdb*

Note the absence of the usual -xzp options on the restore line. What I found was that including those options resulted in the partitions be reorganised, and the system partitions (e.g. var, root etc.) being put at the end of the disk. The resulting disk would not boot, and I can only presume that the boot loader in the Tivo cannot access these partitions due to their large addresses.

I then enabled the 500G swap (recommended for 1TB drive):

*tpip -s /dev/hdb*

And finally increased the recording capacity

*mfsadd -r 4 -x /dev/hda /dev/hdb*

Note that I did not need to run copykern, as my 200GB drive already had the LBA48 kernel installed.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> Hi Unitron,
> 
> Thank you for replying.
> 
> ...


I composed a very long reply and just before I could hit "Submit" my computer froze up hard, no keyboard, no mouse, no nothin'. Which meant having to hit the reset button, so long reply vanished into thin air.

For the time being I'm going to take that as a sign from the universe.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I used MFSLive instead of MFS Tools 2.0. I've read posts from a lot of people recommending MFSLive over MFS Tools so I gave it a shot. My initial opinion is that they are very similar.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> I used MFSLive instead of MFS Tools 2.0. I've read posts from a lot of people recommending MFSLive over MFS Tools so I gave it a shot. My initial opinion is that they are very similar.


With MFS Live you don't have to worry about whether you've got an LBA48 aware version or not, you don't have to do anything extra to the swap partition and can make it up to 512, and there's no more -r bug, so you can leave that out of the command and just let it use the default.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

point well taken, MFSLive is an improvement, less to worry about.

Any thoughts about my crazy recording capacity (0 hrs, 30 min) in system information?

I already have about 80 hrs of BEST recordings and no problems.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm up to 121 hours of recordings with best quality. I guess its safe to say the 1TB is being used. 

Wish I knew why it reports 0 hrs, 30 min in system information.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lloydjs said:


> I'm up to 121 hours of recordings with best quality. I guess its safe to say the 1TB is being used.
> 
> Wish I knew why it reports 0 hrs, 30 min in system information.


Playback a few minutes of each recording to make sure that they're really there, and then try, in ascending order of destructiveness, all of the restart/reset options except for clear and delete everything.


----------



## lloydjs (Jul 16, 2003)

I performed the following:

Restart the Recorder
Reset Thumb Ratings & Suggestions

I did not perform:

Repeat Guided Setup
Clear and delete everything

Then I played a few minutes of each recording.

no problems


----------

